# Did you let ex college prof's know about your PE results?



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2007)

Did you send your old college professors an email or something letting them know you passed?

I started to, but then I remembered how arrogant those MF'ers were and didnt feel like giving them the satisfaction that I needed to somehow "prove" myslef further by letting them know that I passed..

Wondered if anyone else felt the same way or am I the only one who couldnt stand most of my professors?


----------



## Guest (Jan 17, 2007)

I haven't concerned myself that much with who knows or doesn't know that I passed the PE exam. Somehow, that seems to work itself out.

On a slightly different note, I didn't excel in classes either as a undergrad or grad. I didn't excel at taking the PE exam (4 times) either. It has never been about ability, but about priorities. I don't place my education or professional licensure above the needs of my family and so it has taken me a slightly longer road to get here. But I am here now. So are you.

Bask in the moment 

JR


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 17, 2007)

Thats very similar to what I was thinking (although your wrote it better than I did)

I had a few friends who passed tell me they had talked to some of our old prof's after they passed and I just thought it was sort of a waste of time

I had been in the army for 3 years when i started college and I just didnt have a lot of tolerance for putting up with a lot of phd level bullshit.


----------



## frazil (Jan 17, 2007)

I sent a thank you email to the people who wrote my references (all people I work with). Then I told friends and family who wished me well while I was studying. There's a few people from my co-op job who I haven't kept in close touch with, and those are the people I wonder if I should tell. I don't want it to come across as bragging like, "I haven't talk to you in years, but I just wanted to let you know that I'm awesome!"

It didn't even occur to me to tell old profs. I don't think any would remember me.


----------



## Jax6S (Jan 17, 2007)

Road Guy said:


> Did you send your old college professors an email or something letting them know you passed?


Why do I want to do that? I mean, I probably talk to some of them once in 10 yrs since I've been out. So it's kinda silly to suddenly email them and say "I pass the PE".


----------



## GTScott (Jan 18, 2007)

I sent a quick e-mail to one who put together the PE refresher class that Tech offered and one to one of my profs from grad school who's notes helped me a TON. I think everyone who passes should identify one or two people who helped them and let them know.

-GT


----------



## Road Guy (Jan 18, 2007)

thats a good idea on the references, I will do that today!


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2007)

I thanked my references, my fiance for doing all the extra stuff for me and being patient while I studied, my boss for looking the other way while I studied at work, and company management for paying the fees.

I don't have any profs I keep in touch with, so I didn't thank them.

I keep in touch with a few guys from my last job, so I mentioned when I passed, but didn't hit them over the head with it.


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I thanked my references, my fiance for doing all the extra stuff for me and being patient while I studied, my boss for looking the other way while I studied at work, and company management for paying the fees.
> I don't have any profs I keep in touch with, so I didn't thank them.
> 
> I keep in touch with a few guys from my last job, so I mentioned when I passed, but didn't hit them over the head with it.


I think that characterizes my approach. I have received at least two dozen phone calls, many more dozen e-mails, one lunch date, and a raincheck for two other lunch dates since I learned that I passed the exam.

I have thanked those who have supported me. I let word travel through other channels for everyone else - I didn't want to appear to be bragging or gloating. I have been very thankful to everyone, including the members EB.com and the 'other' forum :"the other board": for helping me on this journey. I feel very fortunate to be a part of this community and hope that I can pass the same along to other aspiring engineers.

JR


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Jan 18, 2007)

We've got 5 offices all together, with the farthest ones maybe 2 hours apart. When I passed my boss notified management in the home office. The prinicpal engineer of the firm then sent out a mass email companywide.

I got several calls and emails after that. Then congrats and handshakes from people in the other offices as I saw them. It became a much bigger deal than I expected. I was pleasantly surprised.


----------



## frazil (Jan 18, 2007)

Just today I got a call from one of the guys I worked with as a co-op. He heard that I passed from someone else and seemed really disappointed that I didn't tell him. I guess I would have been upset if he didn't tell me too.

I was surprised by what a big deal it is too. I even got a hug from a co-worker! Still haven't seen my bonus though...


----------



## Dleg (Jan 18, 2007)

I haven't been telling hardly anyone, because my board only now sent out the reference contacts and it will be at least another month before they decide on my application, even though I've passed. My office usually sends out press releases when an employee gets almost any sort of recognition, and they asked me to draft one for my passing the exam, but then I thought better of it and decided not to do anything that would piss off our board members.

So they posted a little "congratulations" notice in our agency's entry area, without my knowledge, and now everyone knows. Which has been kind of nice.

Good advice above on who to thank, by the way. I need to go thank my boss for also "looking the other way" when my "hour a day" of studying drifted into three or four...


----------



## joe_denver (Feb 12, 2007)

I emailed 2 of them, couldn't find addresses for the other two. Of the two I emailed, one was my advisor and I don't think he knows who I am...


----------



## Enginnneeer (Jun 21, 2007)

VTEnviro said:


> I thanked my references, my fiance for doing all the extra stuff for me and being patient while I studied, my boss for looking the other way while I studied at work, and company management for paying the fees.
> I don't have any profs I keep in touch with, so I didn't thank them.
> 
> I keep in touch with a few guys from my last job, so I mentioned when I passed, but didn't hit them over the head with it.



Its nice having a great boss like that! Wish my boss would give me an hour or two since it is professional development. I guess theres good people out there to outshine sucky people and their dim views.


----------



## MA_PE (Jun 21, 2007)

Upon notification of passing I immediately told my references (most of which are here in the office) and e-mailed references that I don't mormally see in person to thank them for thier guidance and assistance.

I've been out of college for a long time and didn't see any need or have any interest in contacting former professors.


----------



## Eckybay (Jun 21, 2007)

I told the people in my office, family members and a few friends. Haven't kept in contact with any profs and the thought to tell any of them never even crossed my mind....


----------



## Tiger (Jun 21, 2007)

Sent handwritten notes to two of my former professors - but they were two of my references (one PE, one non-PE). I still live in the city where I went to college and I also serve on an Alumi Advisory Panel for the ME Dept, so I have kept in touch over the years.


----------

